
Why are we so bad at teaching struggling learners online? - aniijbod
http://www.iijiij.com/2012/07/13/why-are-we-so-bad-at-teaching-struggling-learners-online-014060
======
lazugod
How do you know that online learners are struggling? Is this article prompted
by experience, or research?

